# R.I.P Chris Benoit



## SpareMyHeart (Jun 25, 2007)

http://www.wwe.com/inside/news/benoitdead



So tragic.
When my bf used to force me to watch WWE he was the only one I enjoyed watching.

So sad.


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh man! I used to remember when I would babysit kids, they would always want to watch WWF/WWE before they went to bed! I remember him! That's so sad


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 26, 2007)

FAYETTEVILLE, Ga. -- WWE wrestler Chris Benoit, his wife and son were found dead Monday, and police said they were investigating the deaths as a *murder-suicide*.


Detective Bo Turner told WAGA-TV the case was being treated as a murder-suicide, but said that couldn't be confirmed until evidence was examined by a crime lab.
The station said investigators believe the 40-year-old Benoit killed his wife, Nancy, and 7-year-old son, Daniel, over the weekend, then himself on Monday. The bodies were found in three rooms.
World Wrestling Entertainment said on its Web site that it asked authorities to check on Benoit and his family after being alerted by friends who received "several curious text messages sent by Benoit early Sunday morning."
Lead investigator Lt. Tommy Pope of the Fayette County Sheriff's Department told The Associated Press the deaths were being investigated as homicides, and that autopsies were to be performed Tuesday. Pope said the bodies were discovered about 2:30 p.m., but refused to release details.
The house is in a secluded neighborhood set back about 60 yards off a gravel road, surrounded by stacked stone wall and a double-iron gate. On Monday night, the house was dark except for a few outside lights. There was a police car in front, along with two uniformed officers.
Benoit was a former world heavyweight and Intercontinental champion. He also held several tag-team titles during his career.
"WWE extends its sincerest thoughts and prayers to the Benoit family's relatives and loved ones in this time of tragedy," the organization said in a statement on its Web site.
Benoit was scheduled to perform at the "Vengeance" pay-per-view event Sunday night in Houston, but was replaced at the last minute because of what announcer Jim Ross called "personal reasons."
The native of Canada maintained a home in metro Atlanta from the time he wrestled for the defunct World Championship Wrestling.
The WWE canceled its live "Monday Night RAW" card in Corpus Christi, Texas, and USA Network aired a three-hour tribute to Benoit in place of the scheduled wrestling telecast.
"My relationship with Chris has extended many years and I consider him a great friend," Carl DeMarco, the president of WWE Canada, said in a statement. "Chris was always first-class -- warm, friendly, caring and professional one of the best in our business."


----------



## jsimpson (Jun 26, 2007)

This is really sad.  I used to watch him several years ago.


----------



## SpareMyHeart (Jun 26, 2007)

It was an apparent murder/suicide.
They say he killed his wife and child on the weekend, canceled his plans to appear at some sort of wrestling event(sorry im not aware of the happenings since I dont watch it) and went off and killed himself.


Not sure if its true, but its sad.


----------



## lightnlovly (Jun 26, 2007)

When I heard this yesterday I was saddened.  I haven't really watched wrestling in a few years.  I knew that RAW would be a tribute, so I had to check it out.  It was sad--Listening to the other wrestlers talk about him and see the pain on their faces
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will admit that I couldn't help but wonder if it was a murder suicide deal...I pushed those thoughts out because I felt bad for thinking that.  I read this morning that it was and it bothers me.  Why do people do those sorts of things to people they care about? I wonder if the steroids had something to do with it....idk, but they will be missed.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 27, 2007)

sick. He killed his Wife and CHILD. Then Hung himself. 

Disgusting.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jun 28, 2007)

I personally am tired of these men going on rampages and killing their families and then in some cases killing themselves. In just the past 2 weeks about, I have heard of 4 cases where a man kills the mother of his child(ren) and then the child(ren). Or reversed order.

I also use to watch WWE but mostly when The Rock was there so I absolutely remember Benoit and remember what a great wrestler he was but when I hear he killed his child by suffocating him with a plastic bag and slowly watched him die, all that goes out the window. I wouldn't care at this point if I heard he saved cat in a tree, he killed a child and his wife!! That is sick and demented. I can imagine how one kills a child, much less his own.

And some articles I read said he was on 'roid rage' but that is not excusable in the least bit. He voluntarily took steroids, and the threat and warning of steroids is not new as it has been known for YEARS how dangerous they are. -if this was the reason.


----------



## little teaser (Jun 28, 2007)

this thread should be called BIH cris benoit, seriously how can he rip


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 28, 2007)

I think initially there wasn't enough news out there yet for anyone to say "Burn in Hell".


----------



## faifai (Jun 28, 2007)

I agree, it should be changed to BIH but at the time this was posted, nobody knew what had actually happened, so you can't blame the OP for that.

The whole situation is just horrific. Apparently there were signs of struggle, so his wife and child may have suffered a great deal before death. I cannot imagine having my loved one trying to kill me be the last thing I see before death.


----------



## SpareMyHeart (Jun 28, 2007)

Yup, 

I had posted it about 10 mins after I got the news.


TBH , either way you look at it, its a sad ending to their stories.
We'll never know why he did it, but here's to hoping there all in a better place.


It also saddens me to hear that his son had Fragile X Syndrome.


----------



## SpareMyHeart (Jun 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_this thread should be called BIH cris benoit, seriously how can he rip_

 
I'll change the title, but excuse my ignorance what does BIH stand for?


----------



## KAIA (Jun 28, 2007)

BIH = Burn In Hell
what TBH stands for??


----------



## Jade (Jun 28, 2007)

KAIA said:


> BIH = Burn In Hell
> what TBH stands for??[/quote
> 
> TBH= To Be Honest


----------

